# Runtime Error 5142



## cherod (Aug 7, 2005)

I am on a Mac OS 10.3  and I am trying to use PDF maker 5.0.5 with Word 2001 for 9.2.2 so the system is running on Classic mode. It used to work, but now the error reads:

Runtime error 5142

I need help to trouble shoot. I have reloaded PDF and Word again. Along with the PDF Adobe PS and it still is not working.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 7, 2005)

Did you trash Word's preference files before reinstalling? 

Give that a try, empty the trash, then open Word and test it out. 

Have you run a disk utility on the machine? Since you have OS X installed, do not use Norton. fsck, Disk Utility from the OS CD, Disk Warrior, or TechTool Pro are recommended.


----------

